# Guess the breed?



## rellikmalinois (Jun 19, 2013)

Hello,
we are new to goats and just acquired two goats, a doe and a buckling, from a family friend who bit off more than she could chew with them. She had no idea the breed except they were dwarfs. Any ideas?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 19, 2013)

Is one the mother of the other?  The light colored one looks more Nigerian Dwarf to me than the brown one.  The brown looks to maybe have some pygmy in her.  Is she pregnant or is she in milk?  Is the buckling intact and how old is he?


----------



## rellikmalinois (Jun 19, 2013)

the dark is mom, yes she is in milk. The light is her son, he is about 7weeks and yes intact.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 19, 2013)

Gotcha.    Well, I would say Pygmy/Nigerian Crosses (if you do shave her down so we can see her frame more clearly, I might change my vote to just Nigerian but as it is, mom seems kind of "cobby" framed.  You might want to make plans to separate baby from mom so he doesn't breed her (they can be fertile at 7-9 weeks).  You may also just makes plans to neuter him since you probably do not want a buck.  Wethers are fabulous pets.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 19, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Gotcha.    Well, I would say Pygmy/Nigerian Crosses (if you do shave her down so we can see her frame more clearly, I might change my vote to just Nigerian but as it is, mom seems kind of "cobby" framed.  You might want to make plans to separate baby from mom so he doesn't breed her (they can be fertile at 7-9 weeks).  You may also just makes plans to neuter him since you probably do not want a buck.  Wethers are fabulous pets.


Agree. Either Nigerian or some percentage Nigerian and Pygmy.

Pretty goats.


----------



## cindyg (Jun 19, 2013)

She is very pretty, definitely more Pygmy in her than ND, but do you know who she was bred to because the kid does have more of an ND look.  Cute goats.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 19, 2013)

IMHO, I would guess nigerian. Her face is very dairy and her legs are very fine as well. I think she could be pure nigerian by the overall look from these pics. Pygmys  around here, tend to have much a squarer jaw line and shorter face. The pygmys also have thicker, much sturdier legs so I think she is just a fluffy nigerian.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 23, 2013)

. Good looking goats! The dark brown one is a Nigerian Dwarf and the horned goat has a Pygmy as the father.


----------



## rellikmalinois (Jun 25, 2013)

thankyou everyone!  I have no idea who the father is, we got both of them from someone who didn't realize how much work they would be to keep out of her garden, she got them when the baby was a few days old and she has no idea what they are. The buckling is very sweet loves my other goats. She is a witch, attacks my other goats, is not human social. My other ones come right up to you and are very friendly. We are hoping she settles in soon or something else will have to be figured out!


----------



## elevan (Jun 25, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree.

They are both adorable though!


----------

